# International centre for culinary arts



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone heard about this? They are running cooking courses for groups of 6 at 200AED each for 3-4 hours. I'm going to round up some people if it sounds good?


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

justforus said:


> Anyone heard about this? They are running cooking courses for groups of 6 at 200AED each for 3-4 hours. I'm going to round up some people if it sounds good?


Do you get to pick the content of the course or is it just a basic cutting and chopping kind of thing?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

xpatusa said:


> Do you get to pick the content of the course or is it just a basic cutting and chopping kind of thing?


I think you get to cook or i wouldn't bother as I can already cook. Just wanted to know if there were any neg/pos comments before investigating further. The website pictures look promising............


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

I'm totally interested. I took a look at their website and it appears as though you pick a type of cuisine and they have 4 or 5 dishes to cook.
Looks like fun.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

whats the website please ?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> whats the website please ?


Short Courses - iccadubai

I was thinking of 'Janes's Kitchen' with a group of people as its a good price for 3/4 hours compared to the usual expensive 'top chef' prices. Has anyone heard or been on a course?


----------

